

Bruce Schneier awarded fellowship at Harvard's Berkman Center - frostmatthew
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/07/my_fellowship_a.html

======
opminion
Given the academic setting, perhaps it is a great chance and timing for
Schneier to work on the computing equivalent of Popper's Open Society [1] and
Literature's narrative with an Unreliable Narrator? [2].

This would amount to something like "computing on top of an untrustable
technical, social and political stack", in relation to Kernighan's "You can't
trust code that you did not totally create yourself" [3].

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_society](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_society)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unreliable_narrator](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unreliable_narrator)

[3] [http://cm.bell-labs.com/who/ken/trust.html](http://cm.bell-
labs.com/who/ken/trust.html)

~~~
dfc
Is this something he has indicated that he wants to work on? Or are you just
hoping he will decide to work on these three concepts that you find
interesting?

~~~
opminion
It's a refinement of the fellowship's description: _explore the intersection
of security, technology, and people -- with a particular emphasis on power_
[https://cyber.law.harvard.edu/newsroom/2013_2014_community](https://cyber.law.harvard.edu/newsroom/2013_2014_community)

~~~
dfc
You meant your interpretation not refinement?

~~~
opminion
It's not an interpretation, it's a suggestion of a more specific (which is
what I meant with "refined") idea. Both the article and the linked fellowship
description only mention a very broad topic.

A bit like when I tell you that I'm making a salad, and you suggest that I try
quinoa.

~~~
dfc
If you were already making a salad why would I suggest you try a different
salad?

~~~
opminion
Schneier's post only mentions that he is going to work on security, power and
technology as research topics. That's quite broad, so I suggested something
that may be interesting within that.

~~~
dfc
So you could have just responded _" Yes, I am hoping he will decide to work on
these three concepts that I find interesting"_ to my original question.

~~~
opminion
Yes, I could, and I meant that when I said that it was a suggestion. I take
from this that there is something (unintentionally) ambiguous or misleading in
my original post, I'll check that.

------
acti0nman
It would be awesome if he could do an informal talk at the Boston Security
Meetup. We'd all love to hear him! [http://www.meetup.com/boston-security-
meetup/](http://www.meetup.com/boston-security-meetup/)

------
zissou
Damn, just when I leave Harvard, Schneier comes to town. Would have loved to
do some work with him on security theater.

